# New Gun Section



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Anything to do with firearm talk, gun shows, shooting, different ammo, etc, etc post it here.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow, good job chase!


----------



## Snelly (Oct 3, 2007)

Yup, great improvement! :thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you, obviously I have been posting in it!


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

OK, So is this where we should put the Q&A for our handloading and gunsmithing.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

collardncornbread said:


> OK, So is this where we should put the Q&A for our handloading and gunsmithing.


Yep


----------

